# Fifth chords chained with common notes



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello everyone.

Here ends my adventure with the Tonnetz! This is the piece that closes the series of four works that I have composed based on it:


__
https://soundcloud.com/ramon-capsada-blanch%2Ffifth-chords-chained-with-common-notes

In the following link you will find the PDF file, where I explain it in detail with the theoretical presentation of the current piece:









Fifth chords chained with common notes.pdf







drive.google.com





I have also created an album where I have gathered the 5 pieces that I have composed following the pattern of the Tonnetz. Each of the first four pieces (all of them for piano) follow the scheme of a different Tonnetz, what differentiates each one of them is the certain number of notes that their chords have. The pieces are presented ordered according to this number of notes that their chords have: 2, 3, 4, 6 notes respectively. In the fifth piece (which is orchestral) the four Tonnetz intervene successively in their different parts:

soundcloud.com/ramon-capsada-blanch/sets/the-4-tonnetz-of-the-chromatic


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

An interesting exercise that yielded some cool moments and some interesting music for me. Quite inventive too.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

I have little interest in the Tonnetz or other mathematical musical practices as my own musical philosophy comes from a totally different direction (primarily how music relates to the emotions) so I'm not really qualified to comment but nevertheless, as with your other works, there was a certain fascination in the musical results even if my attention had started to drift towards the end.


----------

